# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Celeron и игры

## Стас Агарков

Скажите, пожалуйста, сильно ли процессор Celeron 2,67 ГГц (2 ГГц разогнанный) может влиять на проиводительность игр? У меня была видеокарта GeForce 6600 (не GT) в GTA SA было кадров 15-20 в среднем, иногда даже меньше и качество настроек графики практически не влияет на FPS. Сейчас у меня видеокарта X1650 Pro и количество кадров осталось тем же (ну, увеличение на 1-2 кадра в сек я мог и не заметить). В GTA VC на максимальных настройках 17-22 кадров. Это ведь старые игры и так тормозят. В MotoGP 2007 — 10-15 кадров. Как вы думаете, это Celeron виноват? Если поставить Pentium, это сильно изменит ситуацию?

----------


## Steel Rat

Дрова какие на видеокарту ставил? И ставил ли вообще или на референсных виндовых сидишь? ;)

----------


## Стас Агарков

Да все подряд ставил. для nVidia — от 63-й серии до 94-й. для ATI — 7.10 с сайта HIS.

----------


## Артимед

Сколько оперативной памяти? Это тоже очень влияет на производительность в играх.

----------


## Стас Агарков

1280 Мб. Но что могу сказать: очень много с диска читается во время игры. Диск постоянно работает. Как будто и нету системного кеша почти в гигабайт объемом.

----------


## Botanig

Модератор, удали это моё сообщение.

Спасибо.

----------


## Артимед

У меня Pentium 4 2.4Ghz, 1024 мб, NVidia 6600GT. Сан Андреас на максимальной графике выдает около 30 кадров.
Скорее всего перегревается система из-за разгона. Срабатывает "система безопасности" - производительность ухудшается. Попробуй убрать разгон, может поможет.

----------


## Стас Агарков

На Celeron нет автоматического снижения производительности при перегреве. Видеокарта у меня с пассивным охлаждением, но она не разогнана. Хотя, может быть она имеет автоматическую регуляцию производительности? Где можно выключить эту функцию, если возможно?

----------


## Артимед

Насколько мне известно, видеокарта при перегреве снижает свою производительность, но отключить эту функцию нельзя.

----------

